# Duyuru > Gündem >  Erdoğan'ların pırlanta ortaklığı

## bozok

*Erdoğan'ların pırlanta ortaklığı*


*07.02.2009 / MİLLİYET*


*Başbakan Erdoğan'ın 'Tanımıyorum' dediği Ekrem Tosun'un açıklaması, Başbakan'ın oğlu Bilal Erdoğan'ın ve Burak Erdoğan'ın eşi Sema Erdoğan'ın Atagold Kuyumculuk'taki ortaklığını su yüzüne çıkardı. Ortaklık ticaret sicilinden gizlendi. Kılıçdaroğlu, 'Başbakan tanımıyorsa, oğlu Bilal Erdoğan'ın kulağını çeksin' dedi.*


*‘Ekrem Tosun kim?’* *sorusunun cevabı yanıtını buldu.* Milliyet'in haberine göre CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu’nun ısrarla sorduğu, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ise *“tanımıyorum”* dediği Tosun, Başbakan’ın oğlu Bilal Erdoğan ve diğer oğlu Burak Erdoğan’ın eşi Sema Erdoğan’ın şirketinin temsilcisi çıktı. şirketin diğer ortakları ise* Atasay Kuyumculuk*’un sahibi Cihan Kamer, eşi üiğdem Kamer ve çocukları... 



*CİHAN KAMER'İ GİZLEDİ*
Milliyet’in ele geçirdiği belgeye göre, Tosun açıklamasında Cihan Kamer’in Atagold’daki ortaklığını gizledi.

İstanbul Ticaret Odası sicil kayıtlarına göre, 1995 yılında kurulan Atagold Kuyumculuk Tic.A.ş’nin yüzde 50’si Cihan, üiğdem, Atasay ve Simay Kamer’e ait. Diğer yüzde 50 hisse ise Başbakan’ın oğlu Bilal Erdoğan ile Burak Erdoğan’ın eşi Sema Erdoğan arasında eşit oranda paylaşıldı. şirketin hisselerine 2006 yılında sahip olan Erdoğanlar, yıllık olağan Genel Kurulu toplantılarına katılmadı. 2006 ve 2007 yıllarındaki Genel Kurul’larda Erdoğan çiftini, Ekrem Tosun temsil ederek kararlara imza attı. Erdoğan çiftini 15 Eylül 2008 tarihinde yapılan 2008 yılı Genel Kurulu’nda da yine Ekrem Tosun temsil etti. 


*KAMER: ORTAKLIK FİKRİ BENDEN üIKTI*
Atasay Kuyumculuk’un Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Cihan Kamer, Milliyet’e yaptığı açıklamada, Bilal ve Sema Erdoğan’ın (Burak Erdoğan’ın eşi) çocukları Atasay ve Simay Kamer’le ortak olmalarını kendisinin istediğini, tek bir mağazası olan bir şirkette ortaklığın böyle başladığını söyledi. 

Kılıçdaroğlu’nun söz ettiği Ekrem Tosun’un kendi mali müşaviri olduğunu söyleyen Kamer şöyle konuştu: 

“4-5 gün önce Ekrem Tosun geldi. Kendisi benim mali müşavarimdir. Kemal Bey’in adından söz ettiğini söyledi. Başbakan’ı tanır mısın, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nu tanır mısın, dedim, ‘Yok’ dedi, ‘O zaman git, dedim, seninle ilgisi yok. Sonra, bizim Ekrem’den söz edildiğini anladık. 

Atagold’u biz 1995’te kurduk. Sonra faaliyetleri durdu. Kapatmamıştık. Ben çocuklara birlikte iş yapmalarını teklif edince yeni bir şirket kurmak yerine Atagold’u faaliyete geçirdik. Bilal ve Sema 2006’da ortak oldular. Bu şirketin tek bir mağazası var, havaalanında. Başka bir faaliyeti yok. Benim oğlum Atasay, Burak, Bilal, hatta kızım 10-12 yıldır çocukluk arkadaşıdırlar. Birlikte iş yapsınlar istedim. Bugün baktım 2005’te 45 bin, 2006’da 140 bin, 2007’de 45 bin lira kar etmiş. Bunu üç yıla bölsen 75 bin lira ediyor, 15 bin lira vergi versen 60 kalır. Bilal ve Sema’ya 30 bin düşer. Para olarak önemi yok. Ama niye olmasın, birlikte niye iş yapmasındalar? 

Bu işin Ekrem Tosun’la bir ilgisi yok. Ekrem, genel kurula biri gelmedi mi, onun yerine vekalet alır girer. Her şirkette böyle temsiller olur. Mesela Bilal, Ekrem’i tanımaz bile. Ekrem’in Atasay kıymetli Madenler Aş’de de ortaklığı vardır ama çok çok küçüktür. Altın Borsası’nda şirketi temsil etmek için ortak olması lazımdı. Genel müdürdür aynı zamanda.” 

Cihan Kamer, “şirketin hazirun cetvelinde Bilal ve Sema Erdoğan’ın ortaklığı gözüküyor ama bunlar sicil kayıtlarında gözükmüyor. şirketin ortaklarının değiştiği resmi sicil kayıtlarında neden yok?” sorusuna şu yanıtı verdi: “Muhakkak vardır, bildirilmiştir de yayınlanması zorunlu mudur, onu bilmiyorum. Bu konuyu tetkik ettireceğim.” 


*PIRLANTADA KDV KALDIRILMIşTI*
Başbakan’ın oğlu ve gelininin Atagold Kuyumculuk’a ortak olması, 5 yıl önce hayata geçirilen ve çok tartışılan bir düzenlemeyi de yeniden gündeme getirdi. 

AKP hükümeti, 1 Ağustos 2004’te KDV yasasını değiştirdi. Elmas, pırlanta, yakut, zümrüt, topaz, safir, zebercet, inci gibi değerli taşların KDV’si yüzde 18’den sıfıra indirildi. İlaç ve tıbbi ürünlerden, makarnadan, ekmekten, simitten KDV alınırken, pırlanta, elmas, ve inci gibi değerli taşlardan alınan KDV’nin kaldırılması düzenlemenin ardından tartışmalara yol açmıştı. 

...

----------


## bozok

*İşTE BURAK ERDOğAN'IN ALTIN BİLANüOSU*
**

 


CHP İstanbul Belediye Başkan adayı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu bir isim ortaya attı: *Ekrem Tosun.*

Bu ismin Başbakan Erdoğan ile ilişkisini sordu.

İlgili olduğu ortaya çıktı...

Ekrem Tosun ile Burak Erdoğan arasında *"altın kardeşliği*" vardı.
Bu ortaklığın başında ise Atasay Kuyumculuğun sahibi *Cihan Kamer*.

Cihan Kamer *Başbakan'ın oğlu ve geliniyle* ortaktı!

Uzatmayalım.(Ayrıntılar için yazarımız Ahmet Erhan üelik'in bugünkü makalesini okuyunuz.)

Size 6 Ekim 2008 tarihli haberimizi anımsatalım.

"Başbakan Erdoğan’ın oğlu Ahmet Burak Erdoğan’ın düğününde takılan altınların satışından ne kadar gelir elde edildiği ortaya çıktı.

İşte Strateji Uzmanı Erhan Göksel’in dostlarının telefonunu gönderdiği 
*“Başbakan’a soru”* başlığı altında mesajlar:

- 23.7.2001 tarih ve 2501 sayılı gider pusulası ile A. Burak Erdoğan’a altın takı bozdurma ödemesi yapan Asgold A.ş. 262.802.364.000 TL ödedi mi?

- 23.7.2001 tarihinde oğlunuz Burak Erdoğan, altın takı bozdurma ödemesi yapan Asgold A.ş.'den aldığı 262.802.364.000 TL'yi size borç mu verdi?

- 2001’de oğlunuzdan aldığınız 262 Milyar TL tutarındaki borcun ödendiği, ancak 7 şubat 2006 tarihli mal beyanınızda gözükmediği doğru mu?"

Haber bu.

Peki bu haber hiçbir tv, gazete, dergi ve internet sitesinde yer aldı mı?

Hayır.

Bu nedenle....

İşte cesur gazetecilik...

İşte Odatv.com farkı...



*Odatv.com*
7 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*BAşBAKAN’IN OğULLARI VERGİ Mİ KAüIRIYOR?*
**

 

Ekrem Tosun haberlerini -yandaş tv ve gazeteler hariç- pek çok yayında okudunuz. Pek çoğu üzerine kalem oynatmak mümkün ama biz Hürriyet’in haberine öncelik vermeyi tercih ediyoruz.

*“Tosun polemiği”* başlığıyla yayınlanan haberin sahibi, usta gazeteci *Enis Berberoğlu*. 

Berberoğlu, hem Tosun’un patronu *Cihan Kamer’le* görüşmüş, hem de Kamer’in kendisine gönderdiği Atagold şirketinin *2006 yılı genel kurul hazurun* cetvelini yayınlamış.

Haberin en çarpıcı bölümleri, Kamer’in ağzından şöyle anlatılıyor:

*“ Atagold isimli bir şirketimiz var. Bu şirketin tek varlığı Atatürk Havalimanı’nda free shop bölgesinde bir mağaza… Mağazadaki mal miktarı bazen ödenmiş sermayeden bile az olabiliyor. Atagold’un 2007 yılı vergisi 9 bin lira.”*

Odatv, Hürriyet’in baskıya girdiği – muhtemel - saatlerde (dün gece) Atagold şirketinin 2008 Genel Kurulu’na ilişkin ticaret sicil gazetesini yayınladı. (Detayları, Ahmet Erhan üelik’in yazısından okuyabilirsiniz. 

http://www.odatv.com/index.php?id=1479 )

Kamer’in, Başbakan’ın gelini ve oğluyla ortak kurduğu *şirketin sermayesi* sizce ne kadardır? Tam *500 bin lira; yani eski parayla yarım trilyonluk bir şirketten sözediyoruz.* 

*Başbakan’ın ailesi ve Kamer’in ortaklığındaki şirketin 2007’de ödediği vergi ne kadar? Dokuz bin lira.*

500 bin liralık sermaye ile iş yapacaksınız ve 9 bin lira vergi ödeyeceksiniz. *Bu durum sizce makul mü?* Bize göre makül değil. İstanbul Vergi Dairesi Başkanlığı, gazete haberlerini ihbar kabul ederek Atagold şirketinde vergi incelemesi yapmalıdır. üünkü *basit rakamlar bile vergi kaçağı olabileceği intibaını veriyor.* 

Tabi konu Başbakan’ın ailesi olduğu için böyle bir inceleme mümkün değil. Ama devlet, devlet gibi davranacaksa, Atagold’un defterleri incelenmeye almalı.

Cihan Kamer’in açıklamalarıyla devam edelim…

Mağazadaki mal miktarı 500 bin liranın altında olabilir mi? Tabi ki olabilir. Atagold şirketi - İstanbul Ticaret Odası kayıtlarına göre – “kuyumculukla” iştigal ediyor. Kimi pırlanta vardır, fiyatı 500 bin liradır. Kimi ziynet eşyası (pırlanta dahil) vardır, fiyatı bin liradır. Anlaşılan o ki, Atagold şirketi Havaalanı’ndaki mağazada çok kıymetli mücevher ya da altın bulundurmuyor. 

Ancak mesele şu: Cihan *Kamer, mağaza faaliyetlerini özellikle neden önemsiz göstermeye çalışıyor*?

şirketin sermayesi 500 bin lira. Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan’ın oğlu Bilal ile gelini Sema’nın ortaklık payı yüzde 50. Yani sermayedeki payları 250 bin lira.

Bilal Erdoğan’ın Amerika’daki okulunu bitirip, maaşa geçmesi daha birkaç yıl öncesine dayanıyor. Sema Erdoğan ise Başbakan’ın büyük oğlu Burak’ın eşi ve bildiğimiz kadarıyla çalışmıyor. Her ikisi de genç insanlar. Bu durumda şu soruya yanıt aramak gerekiyor: 

*“Sema ve Bilal Erdoğan, hangi vakit para biriktirip 250 bin lirayı bir araya getirdiler?”*

Diyelim ki bu parayı ebeveynler verdi. Ama bu defada yine Odatv’nin yayınladığı *“Burak Erdoğan’ın altın bilançosu”* başlıklı yazıya dikkat çekmek gerekiyor. (http://www.odatv.com/index.php?id=14795)

Yazıda konu edilen iddia ve sorular, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’la oğlu Burak arasında para alışverişi olduğunu gösteriyor. Bu tür alışverişler, baba – oğul arasında olağandır. Tabi para miktarı az değil, 263 bin (milyar) liralık varlıktan söz ediyoruz. Ama nedense, Başbakan bu paraya mal beyanında yer vermiyor. En azından iddia böyle.

Peki bu meseleyi biz neden deşiyoruz? üünkü bu işin devamı olduğunu tahmin ediyoruz. 


*Odatv.com*
7 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*Aldı sözü KDV,üTV’ye dedi ki!*


*Necati Doğru*
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*14.02.2009*



Varlığın sırları saklı senden benden, bir düğün ki ne sen çağrılısın ne de ben... Senin adını Avrupa’dan kopya çekip* “üTV”* koymuşlar.

Seni kötüye kullandılar.

Sırtından çıkar sağladılar.

Başbakan’ın 13 bin kilometre uzakta, ABD’de yaşayan küçük oğlunu *“altıncı dükkanına”* ortak ettiler. Başbakan’ın* “gemicik sahibi”* büyük oğlunun eşini de* “pırlanta dükkanına”* paydaş yaptılar.

üTV... üTV!..

üzel’in batsın.

Boyun devrilsin.

Seni* “elmasta”* sıfırladılar.* “Pırlantada”* sıfırladılar.* “Yakutta”* da, zümrütte de, zebercette de sıfırlayarak Başbakan’ın oğlu ile gelinini işaret edip *“Biz aile dostuyuz, ben onların biricik amcasıyım”* diyen sonradan zengin Denizlili *Cihan Kamer’i* senin sırtından* “Karun”* ettiler.

Harun gibi geldiler.

Karun oldular.

üTV... üTV!..

Sarsak üTV!

şapşal üTV!

Haberin var mı? Seni* “pırlantada yüzde yirmiden yüzde sıfıra”* indirdiklerinden sadece 36 gün sonra altıncı Cihan Kamer, “*Atasoy Kıymetli Madenler Anonim şirketi”*ni kurdu.

*“Amcacık”* idi.

*“Amca”* oldu. 

Senin adın üTV!

Benim adım KDV!

Senin fonksiyonun ayrı.

Benim işlevim farklı.

Biz ayrı vergileriz.

Kim iktidardaysa!

Biz onu etekleriz.

Halkın sırtına yüküz.

İflah olmaz köpekleriz.

Bizi tasmamızdan kavramış olanlar, oranımızı indirenler, kaldıranlar öyle bir ayarladılar ki; *“pırlanta üretimini Türkiye’de yaparsan yüzde 20 üTV ödüyorsun, pırlantayı dışarıda işler yurda ithal edersen üTV sıfır...”* 

Altıncı amca akılsız mı!

İşlenmiş elmasta üTV sıfıra indirilince niçin Türkiye’de elmas işleme fabrikası kursun, yatırım yapsın, işçi çalıştırsın ve üstüne yüzde 20 üTV ödesin.

Altıncı amca akıllı!

Fırsatçı, iş bilir.

Kılıç kuşanır:

üin’e gitti ve *“pırlanta fabrikasını”* üin’de kurdu, işlenmiş pırlantayı sıfır üTV ile Türkiye’ye soktu, Atatürk Havalimanı’nın pasaport kapısının bitişiğindeki boş nadide alana da göz koydu. 

üTV... üTV!..

*şarap haram diyorlar.*

*Altın helal!*

Altın da haram olsaydı,* “ayık insan bulmak mucize olurdu”* ve havalimanındaki o nadide boş alana bir gece yarısı altıncı amcanın* “lüks ve özel”* bir mağaza kurması zor olurdu. 

Amca zoru başardı.

Bir gecede mağaza kurdu.

Başbakan’ın oğlu ile gelinini de* “özel ve seçkin”* ortaklar diye yanına aldı. Bu ortaklık için oğlan ne verdi, gelin ne ödedi, hepsi halktan gizlendi. 

*“Tosun”* adında bir mali müşavir buldular, onu kara çarşaf gibi kullanıp ortaklığın üstünü örttüler. 

Mağaza satış rekoru kırdı.

*Bir gece bir yangın çıktı.*

*Kargo bölümü yandı.*

Yangın çıktı mı? üıkmadı mı?

İstanbul Valiliği,* “çıktı”* dedi.

HAVAş,* “çıkmadı”* dedi.

Altın ve pırlanta sektöründe altıncı Cihan Amca’nın en büyük rakiplerinden biri olan ve Afrika’da pırlanta aramaya ve işlemeye kilitlenmiş olan* İstanbul Altın Rafinerisi* Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı* ümer Hallaç*, yanan kargo terminalinde çok miktarda işlenmiş altın, 400 kilo gümüş, bir kasada 14 milyon dolar parasının eridiğini söyledi. Altıncı Amca Cihan’ın da 2.5 milyon doları yangında kül oldu fakat onun parası sigortalıydı.* Bu sektörün lideri ümer Hallaç da 38 yaşında hastanede öldü.* 

*üldü mü?*

*üldürüldü mü?*

Bir savcı çıkmadı.

Olayı araştırmadı.

üTV!.. üTV!..

İktidar köpeği üTV!

Sen de biliyorsun ki;* “Her bakış bir gözlem doğurur. Her gözlem bir düşünce.”* şimdi söyle bana: Senin düşüncen nedir? Altıncı amca Cihan’ın, üstüne 10 bin metrekare kapalı alanlı alışveriş merkezi yapabilecek şekilde belediyeden her türlü desteği alınmış altın değerindeki arsayı aniden Futbol Federasyonu’na bağışlaması nedendir?

Aldı sözü üTV.

KDV’ye dedi ki:

*“Her amca bir bağlantı doğurur, her bağlantı bir özel ilişkinin çocuğudur.”* 

Anlayana!

...

----------

